# How short do you cut your dog's nails?



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ranger had long nails when I got him and I've been gradually trimming them back. I take little bits off at a time since his nails are really thick and black so I can't see the quick at all. I read that you can judge where the quick is by the arch of the nail, so you should cut to where the nail starts to curve downwards. Ranger's nails don't usually curve anymore and I don't think I can take anymore off since they're so thick at this point, but he still clicks on the hardwood floor. I'm sure I saw some golden retriever paws where you can barely see the nail...how do you get them so short?? Here's a pic of Ranger's nails. Pretty sure I'd cut them just a few days earlier.

Edit: I've never hit the quick, but I think one time I was close as he yelped and pulled away, but there was no bleeding. That was last summer when they were LONG.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I have them about the size I see in the picture, and am wondering about the same thing. I'll be watching this thread.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

I trim Bailey's nails about every other week. I keep them about the same length as your picture, maybe a tad shorter. I'm always afraid I'm going to cut the quick even though I can clearly see where it is on Bailey. 

BTW, Ranger is a very good looking dog. ♥


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I keep my dog's nails shorter than your picture (they do agility and nails can catch).

I use a dremel once or twice a week (in the winter I let the nails get slightly longer). A dremel is a grinder (mini-mate portable) that can be used as described in the link below
http://homepages.udayton.edu/~merensjp/doberdawn/dremel/dremel.html

I personally do the nails on a grooming table since Faelan will resist if he's on the floor or bed and is fine on the table. I also go by where you can see a whitesh circle appear in the nail. If you choose to dremel, only make a pass or two at each nail at a time since the heat can build up and make the dog uncomfortable.

The nails can gradually be shortened by grinding twice a week being careful of the quick. Good luck.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Keep up what you're doing. Maybe trim them more frequently. I've read that the more you trim, the more the quick recedes, and the shorter the nail can be. Good luck!


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Sunrise said:


> I keep my dog's nails shorter than your picture (they do agility and nails can catch).
> 
> I use a dremel once or twice a week (in the winter I let the nails get slightly longer). A dremel is a grinder (mini-mate portable) that can be used as described in the link below
> http://homepages.udayton.edu/~merensjp/doberdawn/dremel/dremel.html
> ...


Ditto to the short nails - I don't ever want to hear clicking on surfaces....I dremel about every 5-6 days - If I had to guess my guy's nails are about 1/4 inch from bed to tip...

I also use a table - really makes life easier. I have the dogs sitting or standing for the front feet and laying down for the rear feet - I don't get kicked in the head nearly as often as when I dremeled with them standing up. I also find that when they're down I can keep more hair out of the spinning head. 

When I dremel my guys get peanut butter out of a syringe...the only time they get peanut butter. Its a pretty powerful incentive for good behavior ;-)


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't think ranger would do well with the dremel...he hates noises. Even my hairdryer is enough to get him to leave the room. He was clicking so much on the floor tonight I tried to clip his nails a little shorter. They're so thick (since they're shorter) and when I went to take a little off, he yelped so i must have been close to the quick. I don't even know if it's possible to get them shorter! So frustrating. I hate that clicky noise.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

We use a Dremel on our dogs and we keep them very short. I will grind their nails down as short as possible, just before I get to the quick. I grind their nails about once a week, but I have been doing it every other day with Tyson just to get him used to it and desensitize him to the sound and the feel the Dremel.

Here is a picture of Tyson after having his nails done. It kind of gives you an idea of how short I go.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Ranger said:


> I don't think ranger would do well with the dremel...he hates noises. Even my hairdryer is enough to get him to leave the room. He was clicking so much on the floor tonight I tried to clip his nails a little shorter. They're so thick (since they're shorter) and when I went to take a little off, he yelped so i must have been close to the quick. I don't even know if it's possible to get them shorter! So frustrating. I hate that clicky noise.


He might do well on a grooming table or even a regular table with some sort of rubbery covering for traction. My Faelan would really resist until I put him up on the table and Towhee used to head for the hills when my blow dryer went on - and she also is fine with the dremel. Okay her eyes go into that half closed look she does when she just wants whatever is happening to just go away (think dumbbell LOL), but she stays quiet and then looks for her liver treats as soon as I'm done.

Another thought is, sometimes if the quicks grow out beyond a certain length, they can only be shortened under anesthesia. If his nails click and you can't get them short enough, your vet may be able to help - 

I actually started using the dremel since you can get the nails shorter without risking quicking them.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Gunner's nails stay short in the good weather due to all the retrieving he does. But Selka's have always been longer than Gunner's and I have cut them too short too many times and he hates having it done!
So I just try every couple weeks to trim them alittle. I should do it weekly but life gets in the way.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

What type of nail clippers are you using? 

I like these MUCH better for the thicker and tougher nails that I see where I work:







http://www.amazon.com/Extra-Heavy-Duty-Nail-Clipper/dp/B0002ZS41A

It takes some muscle when I do great dane/mastiff nails, but they make it so much easier than the guillotine style. If you get a dremel- skip the Pedi-Paws. Get a regular dremel from Home Depot.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I can never get nails as short with clippers as I can with a dremel. Unless I go too short and cut the quick. With the dremel my goal is to get just a pin prick of blood to show up. That way you know you're right at the quick, without the pain and mess of actually cutting into the quick.


----------

